
Ask HN: What's the best resource for a programmer to learn SQL? - juancampa
Would be nice to have a resource where a programmer (as opposed to, say, a product manager) can learn SQL. Say, someone who has an intuition for server-client architecture, data structures used for efficient indexing, data partitioning, transactions, and basic computer science skills.<p>Doesn&#x27;t matter if it&#x27;s focused specifically on Postgres or MySQL or something else.<p>Thanks!
======
evo_9
These are both pretty great:

[https://sqlbolt.com](https://sqlbolt.com)

[https://selectstarsql.com](https://selectstarsql.com)

